# Radeon X1200 Driver for Toshiba A215-S4767



## redsonja84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello. Moving thread over here.

I have a Toshiba with an X1200 card in it, I already have the SM bus etc, installed. No other ! in device manager. I tried to manually install the driver, from different packages etc. Nothings working. Someone else got it to, but I can't find that exact inf file. Help! (Refer to other Radeon X1200 thread that is solved...)

UPDate: Went ahead and did a manual install of the Toshiba Vista driver, stupid probably, but it installed it. Now I have a ! in device manager for the X1200, saying that windows couldn't load the driver, because it could be currupted or missing....  SO CLOSE!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry it took me so long.
Uninstall the ATI drivers you installed.
Go to this link and download both the Southbridge driver and display driver only.
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/integrated/integrated-cat78-xp.html
Install the southbridge driver first and reboot.
Then do a manual install of the display driver by going through your device manager.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

